# Outside storage of wood pellets



## thibs53 (Jul 6, 2008)

What is the recommendation for outside storage of wood pellets? Can they be stored under the weather, as shipped on pallets for an entire season? How about on the lawn with no cover but on the pallets? Thanks for any info.


----------



## ROYJ24 (Jul 6, 2008)

i thought pellets were processed not green.  What is the purpose of putting them outside if
they don't need to be seasoned? :gulp:


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 6, 2008)

As long as the pellets don't get wet they would probably be okay. You might want to cover them with a tarp just to be safe.

Roy, probably the reason for outside storage is lack of indoor space, not for seasoning.


----------



## ROYJ24 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks BS that makes sense.


----------



## begreen (Jul 6, 2008)

If stored outside, you'll need to keep them elevated off the ground and well covered. If they are delivered on their factory palette with the factory vinyl cover, they may be ok, though I would also tarp them. If they have been restacked outdoors, the odds of a small tear in a bag or two goes up. I lost about 7 bags this way one year. Once a spot of moisture hits a dry pellet, it expand a lot. If many pellets get wet they expand enough to split the bag and all may be lost. Our stacks had a tarp over them but heavy rain bounced up off the ground and got several bottom bags. After our mess, I switched to storing them in the garage.


----------



## Souzafone (Jul 7, 2008)

Remember that moisture in a sealed bag is caused by condensation. Long term storage in varying temperatures and sunlight will cause a lot of condensation. I would avoid outdoor storage.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jul 8, 2008)

most pellet bags have tiny perforations in them, when on the origional pallet they are well protected from the elements with heavy wax impregnated cardboard sheeting under the first layer , and the bags have a big "trash bag" type bag over them and are shrink wrapped as well. but , you want them under cover if possibel not in a place where rain can pool up under them as when the sun comes out , the water can be "wicked" up by the pellets and they will not burn as well or could be ruined if enough moisture gets in


----------



## latichever (Jul 8, 2008)

I stored four tons delivered on pallets under tarps last year, and there were only a couple of bags with a bit of moisture in them.


----------



## cimbo190 (Jul 8, 2008)

Anybody hear of any issues with mice or other rodents trying to nest in them outside?


----------



## packerfan (Jul 8, 2008)

cimbo190 said:
			
		

> Anybody hear of any issues with mice or other rodents trying to nest in them outside?


I haven't had any critter problems storing them outside.


----------



## Xena (Jul 8, 2008)

My experience has been that in the colder months I've had no problems
with the ton I had to leave outside.  A good tarp over the original covers
was the ticket.  When some room was freed up in the garage and the
weather was warmer, I found condensation on almost every layer.
This year I'm going to do my best to get them all in the garage and on
the porch especially since my pellets will be here tomorrow.
Never had a rodent problem either.


----------



## compressedwoodsupplier (Jul 8, 2008)

I used to store mine outside and had a very big problem with mice eating into the bags and having a huge mess so be cautious


----------



## Lisa_is_warm (Aug 21, 2008)

what did you do to combat the mice?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 21, 2008)

Lisa_is_warm said:
			
		

> what did you do to combat the mice?



ive been known to "plink em" with a pellet rifle but a good cat will be helpful if you arent into target practice


----------

